# user login process



## mk (May 5, 2009)

gretings, where can find detailed information about user login process - what binaries are executed and what files are readed.
i remember that years ago i read something exactly like what i want now, but cant remember what/where was/is.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2009)

login(1)


----------

